#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-05
<permalac> bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-06
<marteljorge> Socors!
<marteljorge> No sé què he fet, però necessito netejar el embolic que he provocat a les meves IPtables.
<vzxb> ola
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-31
<Turbulent> hola a tots
<Turbulent> Permeteu una pregunta, he intentat baixar el ubuntu de la pàgina principal, he grabat el CD y quant intento instalar sempre dona fallos. Sabeu perque pot pasar aixo
<jordisayol> Turbulent: bones. que és molt vell la teva unitat de cd?
<Turbulent> Hola jordisayol: te uns dos anys
<jordisayol> no és massa
<Turbulent> seguire intentant
<Turbulent> Adeu i gracies
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-01
<rafael_carreras> hola, bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> permeteu-me que pregunti qui hi ha per la reunió ubuntaire
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> aixequeu el dit
<rafael_carreras> o/
<josepgallart> o/
<rafael_carreras> ######################################
<rafael_carreras> benvinguts a la reunió ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és Feines pendents per la festa onírica
<alexm> o/
<rafael_carreras> l'havia posat per si se'ns acudien coses pendents de fer
<rafael_carreras> a l'agenda no queda res de pendent
<rafael_carreras> però potser hi ha alguna cosa que falta
<rafael_carreras> apart de l'organització interna, perquè encara no ens hem repartit les feines del  mateix dia 12
<rafael_carreras> res més?
<josepgallart> tenim les acreditacions ?
 * alexm busca la llista
<rafael_carreras> no, bona pensada, li diré al sergi
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/OneiricOcelot/Agenda
<rafael_carreras> i miraré d'apuntar-ho a l'agenda que no hi és mai
<alexm> estic mirant el programa i hi ha una mica d'embolic entre títol i ponent
<rafael_carreras> sí, està a l'inrevés :)
<alexm> l'agenda em sembla estupenda, molt bona feina
<alexm> l'únic que em cal saber és si he de dur el material per la install, que entenc que sí
<alexm> però necessitaria saber si, a banda del portàtil i els miralls, he de dur algun switch o no
<rafael_carreras> sí, com sempre
<alexm> qui és el contacte local, en papapep?
<rafael_carreras> no, un noi que es diu...
<rafael_carreras> ara no ho recordo
<rafael_carreras> només l'he vist un cop
<alexm> tens el seu correu?
<rafael_carreras> i ens hem escrit poquet
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> te'l passo en privat?
<alexm> envia-li 1 correu amb còpia a mi per parlar de la xarxa
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<alexm> a partir d'aquí ja me n'encarrego jo
<rafael_carreras> si no recordo malament, tenen una adsl normaleta i para de comptar
<alexm> en principi hauria de ser suficient
<rafael_carreras> i un wifi de l'ajuntament
<alexm> tret que tothom es foti a descarregar per wifi, és clar
<rafael_carreras> esperem que no
<alexm> a l'agenda diu que la festa és el dia 7, el darrer punt
<alexm> és el 12, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí, el 12, on has vist el 7?
<rafael_carreras> jo no el trobo
<alexm> al darrer punt de https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/OneiricOcelot/Agenda
<rafael_carreras> ah sí :) ho canviaré
<rafael_carreras> bé, segon punt, d'acord?
<alexm> endavant
<rafael_carreras> Iniciativa per traduir la interfície dels fòrums d'Ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> el wagafo vol enviar un correu als admins del fòrum per veure si es pot traduir la interfície
<rafael_carreras> no n'hem parlat, però el sistema és privatiu i probablement ens diran que no
<alexm> pel que jo recordo, el programari dels fòrums és privatiu i no està desenvolupat a can ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> exacte :)
<rafael_carreras> però no està malament que els recordem que volem les coses en els nostres idiomes
<rafael_carreras> i que vegin que el programari lliure és la via
<alexm> cert, però dubto que això els faci canviar del programari
<rafael_carreras> no clar, però que consti en acta
<alexm> no sé si ha canviat la cosa amb el IRC council però abans els fòrums eren una cosa d'un sol paio i uns quants que l'ajudaven
<alexm> no era una iniciativa oficial
<alexm> potser caldria plantejar-ho en una reunió del irc council
<rafael_carreras> crec que li van donar oficialitat amb el temps, però sí, va ser la iniciativa d'un sol
<rafael_carreras> potser sí que podria anar al council
<alexm> perdó, parlava del irc council i no té res a veure amb els fòrums
<rafael_carreras> jo havia entès el loco council :)
 * alexm busca informació del consell del fòrum
<alexm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncil
<alexm> sembla que ja no fan reunions
<alexm> en fi, jo ho veig difícil peò si ho voleu provar...
<rafael_carreras> provar-ho no costa res
<rafael_carreras> i ens ho va demanar un usuari
<josepgallart> el no ja el tenim
<rafael_carreras> no em sona cap nom dels membres del council aquest
<alexm> per això crec que el fòrum és un món a part
<rafael_carreras> és curiós com de diferenciats estan els fòrums de les llistes
<alexm> com es deia aquell altre lloc que en papapep va traduir al català per a resoldre preguntes i que era programari lliure?
<alexm> era una alternativa al stackexchange del askubuntu
<rafael_carreras> no ho recordo
<rafael_carreras> li puc preguntar
<rafael_carreras> aquest tema el portarà el wagafo que és qui més curra als fòrums
<alexm> ok, doncs molts ànims :)
<rafael_carreras> un altre assumpte: Política de protecció de dades al formulari de les festes
<alexm> allò que deia és el shapado
<rafael_carreras> sí que em sona
<rafael_carreras> el Marcos, d'ubuntu-ast, m'ha fet notar que no hi ha cap comentari a la llei de protecció de dades als formularis de les festes
<rafael_carreras> hauríem de posar alguna cosa com posem al web de Caliu, per exemple
<rafael_carreras> http://caliu.cat/politica-de-privadesa/
<alexm> no serveix de res posar-ho si no es registra l'arxiu a l'apd
<alexm> a caliu crec que ho va fer en xavi
<rafael_carreras> ah, no en tenia ni idea
<alexm> doncs en vam parlar un dia al malea :p
<rafael_carreras> però sí que em sona ara que ho dius :)
<rafael_carreras> total, que hauríem de fer el mateix
<alexm> el que no tinc clar és que un particular pugui registrar res a l'apd
<rafael_carreras> ho haurem de mirar
<alexm> potser ho hauria de fer softcatalà, que és qui hostatja el servei
<alexm> potser ho hauríem de comentar amb en toniher
<rafael_carreras> sí, estaria bé, potser ja tenen a sc alguna cosa
<alexm> igual ells ja han fet alguna cosa similar per al seu web
<alexm> exacte
<rafael_carreras> de tota manera, serà una cosa a fer per la 12.04
<rafael_carreras> i que apuntaré a l'agenda
<alexm> em sembla bé
<alexm> per cert, què és això de l'ubuntu-ast?
<alexm> astúries?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<alexm> ah, cony
<rafael_carreras> són un loco oficial
<alexm> sí, sí
<rafael_carreras> i el Marcos m'ha anat preguntant coses per tal d'aconseguir l'oficialitat
<alexm> el proper cop que vagi a astúries igual els faig una visita
<rafael_carreras> sí, estaran contents
<josepgallart> podriem muntar una visita
<rafael_carreras> bé nois, ja estem per avui, i ja tenim unes quantes coses per fer
<alexm> saps d'on és en Marcos, rafael_carreras ?
<rafael_carreras> de xixon
<alexm> ah, genial, molt a prop
<alexm> ho tindré present
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: com sempre, t'apuntes a un 'bombardeig'
<josepgallart> :P
<alexm> au doncs, si ja estem... bona nit i fins aviat!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> #######################################
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-04
<jordi_> bona nit
<jordi_> sabeu de algun programa de facturacio per linux?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-06
<Lauraaaaaa> hola!! algú sap com es fa per connectar-se a una xarxa wifi i despres de posar la contrasenya no vba???
<Lauraaaaaa> dieu algu ppliiiiis
<jordisayol> bones Lauraaaaaa, ni idea, jo no faig servir wifi, ho sento
<Lauraaaaaa> buenu gràcies per l'ajuda!
<Lauraaaaaa> :)
<jordisayol> Lauraaaaaa: has mirat de fer un cop d'ull a la connexió en xarxa dins de les eines del sistema?
<Lauraaaaaa> ara ho miro
<Lauraaaaaa> ja ho hem mirat perrò ens sembla que és un problema de ruter tot i moltes gràcies per tooot!!
<jordisayol> Lauraaaaaa: de res :-)
<Lauraaaaaa> :)
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-29
<jordisayol> \help
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-31
<andre> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-01
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> algú per la reunió? :-)
<alexm> o/
<rafael_carreras> i algú que a més vindrà a la festa? :-D
<rafael_carreras> bé, de moment només ens hem inscrit 5 persones
<rafael_carreras> el Walter, la Lluísa, jo i dos més
<rafael_carreras> així que sembla que no tindrem massa feina
<rafael_carreras> avui he enviat la nota de premsa
<rafael_carreras> i l'equip de difusió l'enviarà a la seva llista de contactes demà
<alexm> m'ha dit un pardal que potser hi anirà algú més de caliu a donar suport moral
<rafael_carreras> el Sergi també vindrà a la festa
<rafael_carreras> estupendo
<rafael_carreras> l'enganxarem per fer alguna xerrada :-)
<rafael_carreras> (no sé qui és, però és igual)
<alexm> xD
<alexm> li he dit que t'enviï un correu
<alexm> li vaig enviar informació al walter per acabar de configurar el mirall per als upgrades
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<rafael_carreras> bé, no us entretinc més, que encara no he sopat
<alexm> bon profit doncs
<rafael_carreras> gràcies
<alexm> haurem d'estirar les orelles a la gent de l'equip, això no pot seguir així
<rafael_carreras> ###########################################################################
<rafael_carreras> que vagi bé el curs de Perl
<alexm> gràcies
<alexm> igualment a la mina
<rafael_carreras> gràcies
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<alexm> nanit
<txitxa> Hola
<tsdgeos> lol
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-02
<Parufito> Bones!
<Parufito> sabeu si la ubuntu 12.10 manté gnome classic com a escriptori?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-28
<nandu> Bon dia! Estic intentant instal·lar-me l'ubuntu, la versio 12.04 i386 desktop, però just quan s'inicia per USB i comença a carregar-se la instal·lació, em surt el següent error: Buffer I/O error on device zram0, logical block (i més numeros)
<nandu> he buscat per la web pero no trobo cap solució... el portàtil és un acer aspire 1350
<nandu> moltes gracies per atendre'm si algu sap què puc fer... de veritat!
<nandu> algu em llegeix oi?
<jordisayol> nandu: jo et llegeixo però no en tinc ni idea
<nandu> gracies :)
<alexm> nandu: podria ser que hi hagi errors a l'usb
<alexm> jo miraria de reformatar-lo de nou i després instal·lar-hi una imatge de l'instal·lador
<alexm> també pots provar amb un llapis usb diferent, no sigui que aquest tingui algun defecte
<alexm> si no és això, aleshores tampoc se m'acut res més
<nandu> hola, he provat deix, pantalla bloquejadae fer-ho amb cd, pero la pantalla es queda penjada amb ratlles horitzontals, aquest cop no em deia aquest error peroel desenllaç ha sigut el mat
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-01
<josepgallart> bona nit
<wagafo> josepgallart: hola
<alexm> bona nit
<wagafo> a veure si ve el boss
<josepgallart> hola wagafo i alexm
<alexm> wagafo: ja tinc el mirall actualitzat
<wagafo> perfecte, hem de quedar aquesta setmana perquè me'l passis
<alexm> si demà tinc temps miraré de publicar el primer apunt d'una sèrie sobre com muntar tot el tinglado
<josepgallart> ting una novetat per explicar
<alexm> explica'ns josepgallart
<josepgallart> a finals de aquest mes prometo el càrrec com a regidor de cultura de caldes
<josepgallart> el actual a presentat la seva renuncia
<wagafo> enhorabona i sort!
<alexm> caram, l'enhorabona :)
<josepgallart> moltes gracies
<alexm> si en 2 minuts no apareix en rafael, comencem sense ell
<rafael_carreras> uf, ja sóc aquí
<alexm> mira, parlant del dimoni :p
<wagafo> alexm: això
<josepgallart> :-D
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt era el tancament de la graella per la festa
<rafael_carreras> però ja està tancat  :-)
<rafael_carreras> per cert, hi ha el Ferran?
<wagafo> Guest16442?
<alexm> si hi és no ha dit res
<rafael_carreras> bé, la graella ha quedat força bé, trobo
<wagafo> Sí, té molt bona pinta
<rafael_carreras> així que per aquí anem bé, com sempre
<rafael_carreras> només un track, però ja està bé així
<rafael_carreras> i és tot el dia
<josepgallart> molt be!
<rafael_carreras> el Ferran ha estat fent molt bona feina contactant ponents
<rafael_carreras> i fent altres feines, fins i tot tindrem patrocinadors
<rafael_carreras> que portaran regals pel sorteig final
<wagafo> Ens ho passarem bé. La gent local no s'ha anotat al formulari nostre
<alexm> molt bé :)
<josepgallart> ja tinc ganes de seri
<alexm> bona feina
<rafael_carreras> wagafo, avisaré el Ferran que ho avisi per allà
<wagafo> rafael_carreras: d'acord
<rafael_carreras> i la setmana vinent enviaré la nota de premsa als periodistes
<rafael_carreras> i li diré al Ferran que l'envii als mitjans locals
<rafael_carreras> bé, el segon put era la logística del servidor
<rafael_carreras> us heu posat d'acord el wagafo i l'alexm, oi?
<alexm> sí, abans li comentava que ja tinc el mirall al dia
<alexm> només hem de quedar per donar-li el disc
<wagafo> Sí, no hem quedat per fer el traspàs però ja quedarem en privat
<rafael_carreras> genial
<alexm> com a material allà farà falta un switch i cables de xarxa
<rafael_carreras> quants cables?
<josepgallart> jo en tinc alguns de cables
<alexm> depèn dels ports que tingui el switch
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, ho demanaré
<alexm> un port serà pel servidor i la resta pels clients del mirall
<rafael_carreras> tot i que crec que ja ho vaig demanar al principi
<alexm> hi ha wifi, oi?
<rafael_carreras> crec recordar que sí
<alexm> ho dic perquè el servidor pot connectar a la wifi i fer de gateway per als clients que s'hi connectin amb cable
<alexm> així és més fàcil perquè normalment l'instal·lador no permet utilitzar la wifi
<wagafo> però amb el mirall no necessitem la wifi per a res, oi?
<alexm> en principi no, però es pot utilitzar si cal
<rafael_carreras> preguntaré o miraré l'hstòric de correus
<rafael_carreras> hem de quedar pel dia de la festa
<alexm> wagafo: per exemple, si algú vol actualitzar a 13.10 amb el mirall
<alexm> els changelogs no els tenim en local i crec recordar que el resum de canvis no es mostra, encara que es pot fer l'upgrade igualment
<rafael_carreras> amb mitja hora ja farem, oi?
<wagafo> alexm: em sembla que ara amb els iso es pot fer també actualització, no sols instal·lació nova
<josepgallart> si alexm, jo e fet actualitzacions aixi
<rafael_carreras> carai, què bé, no?
<alexm> d'acord però dubto que hi hagi tots els paquets en una iso
<josepgallart> si detecta una versio antiga an pregunta si vols actualitzar o instalar al costat
<alexm> és clar que les iso d'avui en dia ja no hi caben en 1 cd ;)
<wagafo> alexm: sí, és clar, t'actualitza a una versió inicial, després has d'acabar d'actualizar amb els repositoris actualitzats
<josepgallart> jo portare versions de Lubuntu amb Cd
<alexm> m'he plantejat posar també imatges al disc del servidor i servir-les als clients per PXE
<alexm> de forma que no caldria ni tenir els clauers USB
<wagafo> alexm: ja m'explicaràs
<alexm> a veure si ho puc preparar per la 14.04
<alexm> però potser em caldrà un disc més gran, m'estic quedant curt amb 500 GB
<wagafo> alexm: estaría tenir imatges de totes les variants, i alternates pels que no els va la gràfica inicialment
<alexm> però compte, wagafo que les imatges no són les iso
<wagafo> alexm: ah, d'acord, ja m'explicaràs
<alexm> hi pensaré, pot ser un bon tema per preparar i provar a la UGJ
<alexm> en rafael_carreras us preguntava si fareu amb mitja hora
<rafael_carreras> això: quedem a les 9:30 h a l'institut?
<josepgallart> per mi perfecta
<rafael_carreras> jo crec que n'hi ha prou si venim esmorzats :-)
<josepgallart> la Roser i jo i anirem el divendres i anem a dormir a Riba Roja
<josepgallart> ningú diu res?
<rafael_carreras> ens sembla molt bé :-)
<rafael_carreras> jo estava apuntant unes feines pendents
<rafael_carreras> hi ha alguna cosa més?
<josepgallart> ok :)
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem, oi?
<alexm> res més per part meva
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, fins molt aviat
<josepgallart> fins demà en vuit
<rafael_carreras> ens veiem a Flix
<rafael_carreras> #########################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-02
<Ferdinand> bones
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-03
<karliter> bon dia
<karliter> No sé si algú podria ajudar-me
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-27
<CRISTINA_> Hola bones, hi ha algu per aquí que em pugui donar un cop de ma?
<CRISTINA_> sóc una estudiant de desenvolupament d'aplicacions i aquest semestre estem tractant diferents sistemes informàtics, entre ells ubuntu
<CRISTINA_> ens demanen modificar una variable d'entorn d'un usuari en concret i se que l'arxiu a modificar és el .bashrc, pero no trobo la manera d'obrir-lo per l'usuari en concret
<CRISTINA_> si em poguéssiu donar un cop de ma estaria molt agraida!
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-28
<Han_Solo43> #tarragona
#ubuntu-cat 2015-10-27
<yomismo> hglfhvl
 * yomismo slaps david_llamas around a bit with a large fishbot
<PATATA> quien quiere pelea
<REKT> jeje
<REKT> hola
<PATATA> estoy fuelte
<PATATA> te hago un rekt
<PATATA> con sed
<PATATA> xd
<REKT> soy el mas fuerte
<REKT> tet
<PATATA> nos pegamos ijoputa?
<REKT> pegamos a los catalanes?
<PATATA> vale
<PATATA> sus reviento niggas
<HOLA> jeje
<Killer> Hola
<Killer> Hays
<Killer> Gays
<PATATA> os boi a biolar
<Killer> maricones
<PATATA> mi poia es mas dura que tu cabesa
<Killer> Ruerdermanco
<HOLA> genis bronze
<Killer> Bronzes
<geniisius_eltt_e> xavaleh no me encendais
<geniisius_eltt_e> que estoy to locoh
<PATATA> jerarquia de bronze-oro
<Killer> bronza
<PATATA> tengo poder sobre ti
<PATATA> rata
<geniisius_eltt_e> ya no :D
<Killer> si
<PATATA> tengo tres piernas
<geniisius_eltt_e> aver cuando lleve el mismo tiempo que tu :·
<HOLA> los bronces tienen que ser baneados del chat
 * PATATA slaps geniisius_eltt_e around a bit with a large fishbot
<geniisius_eltt_e> que tu llevas 3 seasons y yo 5 meses
<geniisius_eltt_e> jejejejejejjejejee
<HOLA> no se merecen vivir
<RUEDERMAN> entunces tu si que teienes que estar baneado
 * PATATA slaps geniisius_eltt_e around a bit with a large fishbot
 * PATATA slaps geniisius_eltt_e around a bit with a large fishbot
 * PATATA slaps geniisius_eltt_e around a bit with a large fishbot
<RUEDERMAN> miami me lo confirmo
<geniisius_eltt_e> ya me reire de vosotros la season que viene
<geniisius_eltt_e> MIAMI OS LO CONFIRMO?
<Killer> ajaja
<Killer> ._.
<HOLA> la season que viene sere challenger
<PATATA> goku.com
<PATATA> entrad
<geniisius_eltt_e> ME RIO EN TU FACE FRIEND
<PATATA> sale la nueva forma de super sayan
<geniisius_eltt_e> HK guarra
<PATATA> xd
<xfreezz> hola nois
<PATATA> entrad en goku.com
<Killer> hola
<PATATA> es la polla
<geniisius_eltt_e> mi moto alpina derrapante
<geniisius_eltt_e> hukai escribelo con a
<PATATA> ENTRAD A GOKU.COM
<PATATA> SUPERSAYAN 1000
<PATATA> ^
<PATATA> ^
<PATATA> ^
<PATATA> ^
<PATATA> ^
<xfreezz> nois que costa parlar en català
<PATATA> TE REBENTO CATALAN
<PATATA> XD
<Musulman> Soy UN TERROSISTA lalalalalalalalalala
<PATATA> ke stoi to loko
<PATATA> ioputa
<PATATA> www.goku.com
<PATATA> super sayan 9
<PATATA> www.goku.com
<Musulman> quien coño hace una pahina con el mejor super sayan xD
<PATATA> es lo mejor tio
<PATATA> sale asi como con el pelo parriba
<PATATA> spam
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<PATATA>  
<Killer> www.goku.com
<Musulman> Ruederman simboliza lo que es obvio
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.com
<xfreezz> www.goku.comwww.goku.com
<Musulman> www.beeg.com
<geniisius_eltt_e> puerto pobre a mi me lo robooooooooooooooo
<geniisius_eltt_e> puyol.gaming.net
<geniisius_eltt_e> entrad ahi
<geniisius_eltt_e> este jugo es la polla
<geniisius_eltt_e> http://www.xnxx.com/
<Haxorus69> hola
<Haxorus69> me gusta el maincra
<Haxorus69> y soy bronze
<Musulman> porque
<Haxorus69> mi pezon esta inchado
<geniisius_eltt_e> AJAJJAJAJAJJAJJAJA
<Haxorus69> y tiene un radio superior al de mi cabesa
<Haxorus69> ragequit
<Haxorus69> por manco
<xNeoDarkness> hola llwvo 3 años jugando y solo soy oro
<xNeoDarkness> llevo*
<Cabronazi> Hi Hitler
<Cabronazi> http://i.imgur.com/nkkU4b1.gif
<Issam> ttetes
<Issam> no me burcheis porfavor :/
#ubuntu-cat 2015-10-31
<metallic> Tinc una pregunta...
<metallic> suposeu que faig «control alt F5»
<metallic> això obre una terminal nova al sistema. I suposeu ara que torno al terminal tty7 i vull "esborrar" la tty5
<metallic> com ho podria fer? ho intento amb «kill» però torna a sortir ^^'
#ubuntu-cat 2016-10-31
<Hola_> Hola
<Hola_> Tinc una pregunta
<Hola_> Vull fer un Elevetor pich sobre el Ubutnu server
<Hola_> algu em pot ajudar a fer el video
#ubuntu-cat 2016-11-01
<fast> Hola!
#ubuntu-cat 2016-11-02
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> ara tenim reunió de l'equip d'ubuntaires
<rafael_carreras> a veure si apareix en wagafo que ha caigut
<josepgallart> hola bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> hola josepgallart
<rafael_carreras> hola wagafo, comencem
<wagafo> Hola
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt era Valoracions de la re-verificació del LoCo
<rafael_carreras> en general, va anar bé
<rafael_carreras> però m'hagués agradat que m'hagués pogut acompanyar algú, apart del josepgallart
<wagafo> He llegit els registres, res a veure a l'útim cop
<rafael_carreras> però els altres tenieu classe
<wagafo> Sí, just estava ocupat
<rafael_carreras> sí, tot i que encaraa cueja :-)
<rafael_carreras> anava una mica atabalat amb tantes preguntes alhora, tampoc és que s'organitzin gaire, aquests del Council
<rafael_carreras> però vaja, va anar bé i ja està fins d'aquí a dos anys
<wagafo> Sí, a mes com deies els de França són una passada, tenen un empleat i tot
<rafael_carreras> sí, í un local de lloguer
<wagafo> Però també són un equip per a tota França, és més divertit el nostre equip, més transversal
<josepgallart> clar pero ells an buscat patrocinadors i probablement son una asociacio
<wagafo> sí, tenen ajut de l'estat
<josepgallart> nosaltres legalment no existim
<wagafo> Penso que està bé com estem, no sé si es justifica una associació
<rafael_carreras> caliu és una associació, em dóna molta feina i no serveix per res
<rafael_carreras> vull dir que sense ser-ho es faria la mateixa feina, o segurament més
<rafael_carreras> perquè s'hi esmercen esforços a mantenir paperassa que es podrien fer servir per coses útils
<josepgallart> no insistire, pero no es poden conseguir ajuts economics ni publics ni privats sense se una entitat o una fundacio
<wagafo> Serveix per demanar subvencions, però no crec que ens donessin garies si fóssim associació
<rafael_carreras> caliu no els ha aconseguit mai, fa bastants anys ho vam intentar
<rafael_carreras> i justament vam muntar l'associació per això
<wagafo> Tampoc està clar que puguéssim tenir gaires socis
<rafael_carreras> de tota manera, és més una qüestió de tenir molta gent fent coses
<wagafo> Si volguessim anar per aquesta via, penso que seria millor aprofitar l'estructura de Caliu, i no crear de noves
<rafael_carreras> el segon tema és  Últims preparatius per la festa de Ripoll
<wagafo> Hi ha uns 20 anotats
<rafael_carreras> però l'Aniol no ha vingut :)
<rafael_carreras> 20 està bé
<rafael_carreras> em va dir l'aniol que avui reservava el lloc per dinar
<wagafo> A quina hora quedem?
<wagafo> Hauríem de quedar una mica abans per muntar els miralls, etc.
<rafael_carreras> A veure, el sarau comença a les 10
<rafael_carreras> quedem a les 9:30?
<wagafo> Sí, ja està bé.
<rafael_carreras> no sé quan ens obren les portes
<josepgallart> ok
<wagafo> Li preguntem a l'Aniol per la llista
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> i confirmem l'hora
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<josepgallart> :-/
<josepgallart> no
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, bona nit, que tinc son
<josepgallart> ens veiem a Ripoll!!
#ubuntu-cat 2017-11-01
<Pol> Torno en 1h
<pep> bona nit!
<Pol> bona nit!
<Pol> :)
<pep> avui teniem reunio?
<aniolgarcia> Sí, en principi sí...
<Pol> segons la llista de correu, s'havia de fer reunió.
<aniolgarcia> Bé, en tot cas l'únic punt a l'ordre del dia era acabar d'organitzar-nos per a la festa Artísitica. El cartell i la programació ja estan fets i la inscripció oberta. Suposo que com és habitual en rafael_carreres haurà demanat el conference pack i portarà el cartell i pel que fa a la install party, suposo que en  wagafo portarà el mirall.
<pep> dons ens veiem a Deltebre :P
<Pol> jo hanava a comentar que si algú es troba sense contxe per anar fins a deltebre, pot pujar fins a sabadell nord i compartir gastos de viatge.
<Pol> en tot cas ja ho comentaré a la llista de correu
<aniolgarcia> Sí, ja ens acabarem d'organitzar per allà
<aniolgarcia> Jo encara no puc assegurar que pugui venir, però faré el possible per ser-hi
<Pol> jo per la meva part més val que vingui
<Pol> tinc que fer una de les presentacions :D
<pep> bona nit!!!
<Pol> bona nit pep!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit i fins aviat!
<Pol> igulament
<Pol> :)
#ubuntu-cat 2017-11-02
<giorgiograppa> Bona tarda.
<brianne-ex> bona tarda
<giorgiograppa> hola, brianne-ex
<brianne-ex> DICTADURA
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-29
<uri> hola , bon dia, que hi ha algu ?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Bon dia
<uri> m'he actualitzat l'ubuntu al 18.04 i ara no em funcionen els accents
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Pots entrar la pregunta al fòrum o subscriure't in fer la pregunta a la lista de correus? Els enllaços estan a la pàgina web ubuntu.cat
<uri> ok
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> La nostra llista és ubuntu-cat ( ubuntu-cat@lists.ubuntu.com), per a les consultes tècniques. És una llista pública i tothom s'hi pot inscriure. Si voleu fer-ho, cliqueu sobre l'enllaç que us durà a la pàgina de l'inscripció.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://ubuntuforums.org/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 44 Mesures per a l’apoderament tecnològic als municipis. us pot servir de referència. http://apoderamentdigital.cat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Molt bó.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> a veure quants ajuntaments es fan seu aquest document
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Moltes gràcies, Josep. El penjo al wiki i aviso els de l'Ateneu.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> De res tots fem el que podem
<giorgiograppa> bon dia!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Bones giorgiograppa
<giorgiograppa> Hola, wagafo! sembla que algú m'ha apuntat a fer la xarrada del programari lliure en l'educació, m'acabo de veure a l'horari...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> No t'havies ofert?
<giorgiograppa> Sí, m'hi havia ofert... com a víctima sacrificial! Hehe, sí, no patiu, hi aniré i la faré.
<giorgiograppa> Veig que ja està solucionat el tema de la intendència... Quin és el menú, algú ho sap?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sempre pensant en les coses més importants entre les pocs importants, giorgiograppa
<giorgiograppa> A veure, si no hi ha intendència, malament!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Jo finalment no podré assistir, i em sap super greu :( … Voldria demanar-vos un favor: podreu preguntar-li a l'Aleix quina és l'autonomia del Pinebook amb KDE? … Gràcies … :*
<giorgiograppa> oh, SiscoGarcia ! et posarem falta!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ja portaré justificant a la següent trobada :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Així m'agrada, bon xiquet 😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDDDDD
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-30
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ara que m'hi he apuntat, veig que el menú no apareix per enlloc: com està la cosa? mantindrem el nivell d'excel·lència gastronòmica? Mireu, que el tema de la intendència és sagrat. Ah! I com està del tema del cafè? Que jo funciono a base de cafeïna... i no hi sóc l'únic 😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon dia, que fas tan dora?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Per cert, que diu el formulari que sóc el que en fa 10.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Del nivell d'excel·lència, no en tinc ni idea, només sé que el menú té 6 primers i 6 segons. No he tingut temps de res més, i el secretari segueix sense aparèixer.  Els amfitrions no es dediquen a això (molt malament, però ja m'ho esperava). Quant al cafè, no hi hauria d'haver problema, la zona és plena de bars.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Cuan parles del secretari a qui et refereixes?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A un càrrec vacant des de fa 12 anys 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, 6 + 6 fan un vers alexandrí: això pinta bé, com a mínim hi ha varietat 😄
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ja tenim 12 anys, Rafael? 😱😱😱😱
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Quina seria la taca del secretari? Potser puc asumirla jo?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Crec que sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ui, parlava amb el Jordi
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No ho sé, Josep, però sí que et podria passar alguna cosa.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Dons tu diras
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Segons el teu blog, Rafael, poc ens faltarà: la convocatòria que jo vaig trobar per muntar els ubuntaires és de desembre del 2006:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> http://rcarreras.blogspot.com/2006/12/nova-llista-de-correu-dubuntu.html
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> doncs sí, som vellets ja.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [doncs sí, som vellets ja.], parla per tu :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Proposo un nou càrrec: Intendent. Tinc un candidat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @wagafo [Proposo un nou càrrec: Intendent. Tinc un candidat.], +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Espero no ser jo, Walter!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Disco Dingo 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Jo completo la volta vaig començar amb Ubuntu amb la Dapper Drake
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Missatge per Walter o Aniol: el dissabte necessitaré saber el nombre de inscrits a la festa, per la intendencia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> tindrem menu de 6 primers i 6 segons a escollir per 10 €, una taula maximi de 16 persones si som mes caldria fer dues taules
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ah, veig que la intendència li ha caigut al Josep: crec que és el càrrec de més responsabilitat de la colla, sobretot tenint en compte que som una agrupació gastronomicodigital 😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 🤔🍕🍟🍗🥩🍦🥤🍺🍻
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Tu sí que en saps, Josep!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-31
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> De vegades, em fa la impressió que els bots que heu creat s'avorreixen i parlem sols i, la veritat, fa una miqueta de por...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> No atribueixis qualitats humanes als ordinadors. No els hi agrada.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Seràs la primera víctima @ggrappa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Oh, Mussol! Recorde aquella frase en el teu blog, em va deixar flipat quan la vaig llegir anys i panys! 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> encara la faig servir com a signatura
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> m'encanta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> hi ha estudis on s'explica que la majoria d'usuaris xerra amb el seu ordinador, majoritàriament per frustració
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> és genial
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Aniol, la frase era "L'Hereu ha tornat. Sereu els següents, sang-bruta!"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Hahaha! És molt bona, Mussol. Mira, crec que la faré analitzar als alumnes quan estudiarem les figures retòriques 😜😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> hola em rebut aixo de la gent de Slimbook: Hola Viçent i Josep, … Què tal? Com va tot? … Comentar-vos que les instal·lacions de Linux Center a València estan a disposició de realitzar qualsevol Install Party o acció per promoure Ununtu! … Y qui diu les instal·lacions, diu també les nostres mans :) … Gracies,
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ja ho sabeu, anem on ens volen
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @josepgallart ja li he contestat. A veure si muntem una. No em fa gràcia pq són una entitat privada, però bé. Més val això que no fer.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells estic d'acord amb el que dius d'entitat privada... has estat al Linux Center? Vaig estar a punt d'anar-hi un dia i al final no vaig poder
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> No vaig poder anar tot i convidar-me insistentment, però em va ser impossible. Ja sabem com anem tots. Però vull relacionar-me per conèixer-los.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Guai, ja diràs
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Sempre he fet les festes en llocs públics. Fer-ho en privades em sembla que volen promocionar-se per aconseguir seo.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Sempre he fet les festes en llocs públics. Fer-ho en privades em sembla que vole …], +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Però bé, a veure com respiren.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Jo no tinc problema amb que treballin pels seus intersessos, sempre i quan també serveixi per promoure els nostres. Si venen productes que promouen l'ús del programari lliure em sembla bé que cobrin pels serveis que fan, si no cobren llicències de productes tancats.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> D'acord que es vulguen promocionar, però estan posant aquestes instal·lacions al servei de qui vulga utilitzar-les per difondre els sistemes 🐃/🐧 i PL en general. Que també és una forma d'ampliar llur mercat. Per exemple, crec que els de Linux València (els vam conèixer a Foios) graven allí els podcasts, crec. (Mira, els podríem conv
<ubuntaires_teleg> idar, igual els ve de gust parlar de nosaltres en el podcast i acaben ells fent-nos publicitat.)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Coincidisc amb Walter.
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-02
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> No, si coincidisc amb vosaltres però no em refio. Sabeu que jo també tinc una empresa de programari? Segurament no. I això que ens coneguem fa anys. I per què no he dit res? Perquè per mi el primer i per damunt de tot és la comunitat. Ells en canvi, excepte la col·laboració que dius, no els he vist mai. I sempre és veniu aquí i sempre
<ubuntaires_teleg>  amb enllaços a actes que fan allà. Que sí, que tota pedra fa paret, però per mi les formes també importen. Igual estic enganyat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ells sempre que els em convidat an vingut a les festes de uBUNTU, per jo els e proposat que vaguin mes enllà i mai an volgut fer res mes ( patrocini amb equips de cesio o descomtes per els membres de la comunitat)
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-03
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Hola nois em faria falta saber com estas les inscripcions a dia de avui
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> 9 persones apuntades al dinar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ok gracies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ya inicio el desarrollo para Ubuntu 19.04 Disco Dingo, las ISO diarias ya están disponibles - https://t.co/0XG1hfPxPf #Ubuntu https://t.co/pQZ0zqHkqs … https://twitter.com/Ubunlog/status/1058751229176766464
